# IASCA Comp Jan 24th



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Most guys know the next one is at Image Dynamics in Ontario, CA on the 24th.


Who's going? How much more work do I have to do to be prepared for it?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

atsaubrey said:


> atsaubrey said:
> 
> 
> > How much more work do I have to do to be prepared for it?
> ...


I'll come out and play now that my car doesn't sound like you stepped on a cats tail.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to do my best to make it.... I missed the meet yesterday for no good reason, other than having a crappy car



atsaubrey said:


> Most guys know the next one is at Image Dynamics in Ontario, CA on the 24th.
> 
> *Who's going?*



install the horns in my car



atsaubrey said:


> *How much more work do I have to do to be prepared for it?*


you need a couch to crash on again?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> I am going to do my best to make it.... I missed the meet yesterday for no good reason, other than having a crappy car


We love crappy Cars  It gives us something to tweak.


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Fred you get the horns hung yet? cant tell by your post. Luz is coming with me and a nice comfy couch might be a good thing.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

I will be there, but only as a spectator


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

The show has been cancelled.

Matt Borgardt is very sick and is unable to do the show. We are planning on resheduling it for April. 

I apologize for any inconvenience this might cause any of you. Please try to get the word out.

The next show will be February 15th at Beach Autosound in Huntington Beach.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> The show has been cancelled.
> 
> Matt Borgardt is very sick and is unable to do the show. We are planning on resheduling it for April.
> 
> ...


Bummer, I was looking forward to getting some feedback on my Tweaks.


----------

